# Police Officer Rick Silva



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*
*Rick Silva*
Chehalis Police Department, Washington

End of Watch: Thursday, June 18, 2015

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* Not available

*Tour:* 27 years

*Badge #* 117

*Cause:* Assault

*Incident Date:* 2/1/2015

*Weapon:* Person

*Offender:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Police Officer Rick Silva died while undergoing surgery to correct a duty related injury suffer sustained in February 2015 while attempting to arrest a shoplifting suspect.

The offender, who was armed with a knife, resisted arrest. During the ensuing struggle Officer Silva injured his hip in the same location in which he had suffered a previous duty injury. The second injury required him to undergo surgery.

Officer Silva had served with the Chehalis Police Department for 13 years and had previously served with the Lewis County Sheriff's Office for 12 years.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Chief Glenn Schaffer
Chehalis Police Department
350 N. Market Boulevard #201
Chehalis, WA 98532

Phone: (360) 748-8605

Leave a Reflection · Update Memorial

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22516-police-officer-rick-silva#ixzz3deBkuMxO


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

RIP Brother Silva.


----------

